# Homemade stable lick



## Bettyboo222 (22 August 2011)

Is it possible ?

I am getting ready for winter and keeping B moving  I really want to make her something to hang up (like a eddies hanging ball) that she can lick but she goes through likits too fast and I can't afford the hanging balls all the time 

She can't have swedes because she choked last year so she has to eat under supervision


----------



## Bettyboo222 (23 August 2011)

BUMP


----------



## NOISYGIRL (23 August 2011)

I would just make sure she has enough hay/haylage double netting if necessary so its not eaten too quick, I'm not a lover of any of the likit/horslyx type things


----------



## Bettyboo222 (23 August 2011)

She has plenty of hay but as she is 44 I want to keep her moving around so she doesn't stiffen the curent arrangment is.

Water in the top right corner of her stable
Hay near the door
another haynet in the back right of her stable 
and her feed next to the water 

So I want something to put in the other corner so she keeps moving


----------



## TGM (23 August 2011)

What about a Himalayan rock salt lick:

http://www.naf-uk.com/products/detail.php?id=30

Not sweet so won't be devoured too quickly like a likit.


----------



## Bettyboo222 (23 August 2011)

Thank you for the idea but she has had one of them in her stable for a year and has refused to have it 

Fussy mare


----------



## VioletStripe (24 August 2011)

BUMP as am also interested 

If there are no suggestions for a lick, could you not string up a swede and some carrots? Nutritious and also tasty  xx


----------



## wyrdsister (24 August 2011)

The Dengie licks are a good bit lower in sugar than Horselyx/Lickits etc and tend to last longer. What about putting apples in another bucket of water, though, so that she can bob for them?


----------



## Bettyboo222 (24 August 2011)

VioletStripe said:



			BUMP as am also interested 

If there are no suggestions for a lick, could you not string up a swede and some carrots? Nutritious and also tasty  xx
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunalty she choked last year so I am reluctant to let her have anything that she could choke on whilst I'm not there


----------



## ThePinkPony (24 August 2011)

what about grating up a load of swede, carrot, apple etc etc and moulding them into rings, baking them and putting them on ropes and hanging them? kind of like crunchy treats.


----------



## Bettyboo222 (24 August 2011)

That is a good idea  

I'll try that and hope they don't fall apart


----------



## adamntitch (25 August 2011)

surpose if she was in during the summer or warmer weather if we ever get any you could use that idea but freese them like ice lollys


----------

